# Quickbooks Online and Subcontractors



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

You general contractors should be able to help me out with this one...

I sub out all my paintwork now (add 25% on top). My question is how do I track my subs in quickbooks?

Example:

Jon Boy painting paints 1308 Jamboree lane for $500 for Heavenly apartments.

In quickbooks I have created a product under interior painting/Heavenly apartments/2 bedroom all white <----a.k.a. the "product" as it is a repetitive task. When I setup the product, I mark this product as something I purchase from a vendor and their price.

Now invoice time comes, and I send out an invoice o heavenly apartments for $550, however I have no way to track WHO did 1308 Jamboree Lane. I added an address field that is trackable and visible on the invoice. This helps in tracking each time I performed work at any given address.

When I try to create a bill from my vendors in quickbooks online, my product list does not appear. And therefore I have to manually re-enter the data.

How do you enter bills for your products from vendors?


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Desktop version here, so I am not sure how it translates to Online, but

You could issue a PO to the sub and it can be applied to the job, so you could find it by opening the details of the job.

Or you could use the Salesman field and just put the sub there, this can appear on all invoices so you could see who did the work just by looking at the invoice.

I don't use subs, so I am not sure if there are any other ways.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Enter them on your chart of accounts.

For example, I have a category for sub contractors. Under that, I have a gutter sub contractor category. Further from there I have each subs name listed so when its listed, I know which one it is.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

How are you entering your bill from your sub? We have a sub item for every phase. So for use when I entered the bill from a paint sub, I would tag it to the appropriate job. Then I would create a new invoice for that job and add time/costs from the invoice and click on the cost for that job. Then add my markup and send it off.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok here are some pictures so you guys can see what I see.

Picture 1 is my item list. 
Picture 2 & 3 are from the home screen. 

Now, if I click on vendor and click create a bill (pic 4) , it opens up and all I see is pic 5. Clicking on account field shows me pic 6. As you can tell from picture 6, my products are nowhere to be found, & I am now at an impasse. 

The final picture is how products are setup (pricing removed) oops that pic is in next post...


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Product


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I take it thats not the contractor edition?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

That is quick books online plus.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

That is totally different than the desktop pro version.

Why are you billing a Vendor? My vendors are accounts that I purchase from and pay, I can also issue POs to them. If I bill a vendor, that would be a credit against a PO. Is your customer paying your sub, then you bill the sub for your portion?

Can't you bill customers and issue POs to vendors (subs)?


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm not 100% on this but i think if you have not got purchase orders you have to activate them in the company settings

Create estimate
Create purchase order from estimate
Create bill from po
create invoice from estimate


----------



## danjann (Oct 23, 2013)

I highly recommend buying the contractors desktop version. The online version is not set up for the way most of us do business.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I got it solved finally. Now I can do everything in "the wild" 

As always it was a simple check box hidden in company settings.


----------

